# Repaving on River Road in Chatam



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

*Repaving on River Road in Chatham*

From Passaic St to Central Ave. I rode the 1.5 miles today and may have shaken some fillings loose from the grooved pavement. The good news is that once it's repaved it should really improve the bike riding around there. Now if they would only repave all of Long Hill Road to Millington...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

DrSmile said:


> From Passaic St to Central Ave. I rode the 1.5 miles today and may have shaken some fillings loose from the grooved pavement. The good news is that once it's repaved it should really improve the bike riding around there. Now if they would only repave all of Long Hill Road to Millington...


Thanks for the heads up. We should really have a sticky on road repaving.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. We should really have a sticky on road repaving.


Coincidently, River Road in Lebanon Township was also repaved.

What we really need is a sticky on road chip-and-seal work. It's that time of year again.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well. While adding to road news, Valley Road coming out of the Watchung Reservation has finally been re-opened.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

NJBiker72 said:


> Well. While adding to road news, Valley Road coming out of the Watchung Reservation has finally been re-opened.


Did they finish repaving the stretch east of Flag Plaza and West of the reservoir?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

thegock said:


> Did they finish repaving the stretch east of Flag Plaza and West of the reservoir?


Not sure unless we are talking about the same stretch. I am talking about at the bottom of Skytop west of Glenside by Seeley's pond. I had felt trapped having to climb Glenside everytime I wanted to leave town.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

thegock said:


> Did they finish repaving the stretch east of Flag Plaza and West of the reservoir?


Oh wait. Do you mean in Watchung? They finished the westbound lane. Now they are doing eastbound. Found that out quickly coming down Washington Rock and turning onto Valley.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

Rode on Fairmount Ave hill between River Rd and Meyersville Rd this AM, it was milled but not yet paved.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Just reporting: River Rd. in Chatham township is now done and its a nice ride. Looks like Fairmount is still milled, at least at the Chatham end. Now if they would only do Long Hill up to Meyersville...


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Somewhat predictably, they came back and put down tar and gravel on top of the nice new asphalt.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I was pleasantly surprised this morning to find that River Road thru Ken Lockwood Gorge has been repaired and was quite rideable. First time I had tried to get thru there since Hurricane Irene.

OTOH, I saw that River Road in Franklin (Hunterdon) would be closed next week for repairs.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Alan, did they pave the section between the gates?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Bee-an-key said:


> Alan, did they pave the section between the gates?


No, it's still gravel.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

AlanE said:


> No, it's still gravel.


Ridable like the old days or rock garden like the last couple years?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Bee-an-key said:


> Ridable like the old days or rock garden like the last couple years?


Rideable, like on a road bike without dismounting. There are a few eroded spots to keep an eye out for, and the "paved" road leading into the gorge at the south end is rough.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

More River Road construction to look forward to. This time it's Black River Road.
Black River Road bridge connecting Tewksbury, Bedminster will be rebuilt, widened | NJ.com

This should put a crimp in a lot of popular routes.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> More River Road construction to look forward to. This time it's Black River Road.
> Black River Road bridge connecting Tewksbury, Bedminster will be rebuilt, widened | NJ.com
> 
> This should put a crimp in a lot of popular routes.


That is making me sad already. One of my favorite roads by far. Wonder what the detour will be?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

AlanE said:


> More River Road construction to look forward to. This time it's Black River Road.
> Black River Road bridge connecting Tewksbury, Bedminster will be rebuilt, widened | NJ.com
> 
> This should put a crimp in a lot of popular routes.


I rode this the other day for the first time (It's a 75 mile round trip back to my house...) and as an alternative I rode back on Homestead Road, which was a lot hillier but just as scenic.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

For those who ride around Chatham and the Great Swamp: Long Hill has badly needed new pavement between Mountain Ave. in Gillette and Bridge Ave. (Chatham?). Check it out.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

jmoryl said:


> For those who ride around Chatham and the Great Swamp: Long Hill has badly needed new pavement between Mountain Ave. in Gillette and Bridge Ave. (Chatham?). Check it out.


Are you saying they repaved it? That section was terrible!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

More River Road Paving:

River Road along the Delaware River (aka Route 29, aka Daniel Bray Highway) is being repaved. I went thru there the other day and they had repaved the northbound side for several miles between Bulls Island and Frenchtown.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I forgot to mention: River Road in Clinton Twsp is also being repaved.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> Are you saying they repaved it? That section was terrible!


Yup. Smooth and fast now.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jmoryl said:


> Yup. Smooth and fast now.


Was on it Sunday. Fantastic.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

jmoryl said:


> Yup. Smooth and fast now.


Rode it today... all I can say is Wow!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

More River Road construction

River Road in Bedminster is closed for bridge work - just to the east of Cedar Ridge Rd.


----------

